# Lie-Nielsen Router Plane



## Mirboo (5 Dec 2006)

Lie-Nielsen held a hand tool expo in Boston (USA) last weekend. A couple of new tools made their debut at the show. Here are a couple of pictures I copied from another forum.


----------



## Philly (5 Dec 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Ian!
Philly


----------



## Waka (5 Dec 2006)

Darn where's me credit card


----------



## bugbear (5 Dec 2006)

Mirboo":2hbxq2g1 said:


> Lie-Nielsen held a hand tool expo in Boston (USA) last weekend. A couple of new tools made their debut at the show. Here are a couple of pictures I copied from another forum.



Is this a first - LN bringing out a tool where LV already has a version out?

BugBear


----------



## Alf (5 Dec 2006)

bugbear":1t9rv9sw said:


> Is this a first - LN bringing out a tool where LV already has a version out?


Medium shoulder plane? That low angle shave in the background of pic two is on the same sort of principle as the Veritas one too, isn't it?

I was more thinking "Is this a first - LN bringing out an ugly tool?" Mind you, routers are seldom things of beauty, but the knobs on that... 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## MarcW (5 Dec 2006)

Alf":6ibk0i09 said:


> ...
> I was more thinking "Is this a first - LN bringing out an ugly tool?" Mind you, routers are seldom things of beauty, but the knobs on that...
> 
> Cheers, Alf



You're right Alf, LN never brought out an ugly tool. So I will wait for a better pic. Instead I'm wondering why they come up with the open mouth version. Maybe 'cause there will be a small router too. Ooooooh, that will charge my credit card twice \/ 

In order to fix a wider board to the router's sole, it'd be nice to have some holes. I couldn't find any on the pic. Or the two shiny long stripes, are they elongated holes? :-k 

Marc, waiting to see more of it


----------



## Alf (5 Dec 2006)

MarcW":20nropjq said:


> Or the two shiny long stripes, are they elongated holes? :-k


That's what I assumed. And you're right; I shouldn't judge its looks on that pic. Finger's crossed I'll be retracting my words. But those knobs... :wink: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## woodbloke (5 Dec 2006)

Alf - they look handley and grippable to me tho' they could, I 'spose, be a little more like them what you find on an early metal plane at the front...squashed sort of. Proportions of the plane don't look _quite_ right - Rob


----------



## Alf (5 Dec 2006)

Well they look depressingly like the front knobs from LN's bench planes to me - wadda you think? I know it's more economical to have multi-use parts like that, but I do hope it was just for the pre-production model/s. But I was going to stop speculating on the strength of one pic, so I'll shut up now. 

Cheers, Alf

Who's given up saying she likes low knobs 'cos people just go into innuendo overdrive... :roll:


----------



## woodbloke (5 Dec 2006)

Alf wrote:


> depressingly like the front knobs from LN's bench planes to me - wadda you think?


Concur  - Rob


----------



## MikeW (5 Dec 2006)

Alf":kkpm0v1k said:


> ...low angle shave in the background of pic two is on the same sort of principle as the Veritas one too, isn't it?
> ...


Yep, looks like that shave is based on the Stanley # ... only I forgot the numbers of them. The one I was thinking of also had a metal brother.

As for following LV, well, LV had their chisels for a long time :wink: 

For the router, shorter knobs would be nice. The slotted openings beside the throat look like maybe they are for an adjustable fence, perhaps?

Take care, Mike


----------



## Colin C (5 Dec 2006)

Alf":6r46x50s said:


> Who's given up saying she likes low knobs 'cos people just go into innuendo overdrive... :roll:



Hi Alf 

I too like low knobs ( on my planes that is ) as all of my bar bar one ( which I made a new knob and tote for) are of the low knob verity  

See no innuendos ( walking away before that changes :-# )


----------



## Mirboo (5 Dec 2006)

Alf":1skadu0a said:


> That low angle shave in the background of pic two is on the same sort of principle as the Veritas one too, isn't it?



I didn't even notice the low angle shave when I posted the picture.



MarcW":1skadu0a said:


> Maybe 'cause there will be a small router too.



The guy who posted these pictures on Woodcentral referred to a 71 (pictured) and a smaller one that he called a 171(??). A different bloke posting on WoodNet saw a small router plane at the show that he thought was about the size of a Stanley 271.

Apparently the honing guides that featured here briefly a while back also made their debut at the show.


----------



## MikeW (5 Dec 2006)

Mirboo":3j31mono said:


> ...Apparently the honing guides that featured here briefly a while back also made their debut at the show.


Yes, I was a bad person for posting those  ...it initiated a few exchanges with TLN concerning posting those pictures.

On the other hand, it was impetus for LN making their web site more secure...

Take care, Mike


----------



## Alf (5 Dec 2006)

MikeW":32xfrgx4 said:


> Alf":32xfrgx4 said:
> 
> 
> > ...low angle shave in the background of pic two is on the same sort of principle as the Veritas one too, isn't it?
> ...


Someone over on Ubeaut was wondering about it too, so I bothered to dig out some info.

I wonder if the small router will be like the Stanley or the Record - I believe the Record version has an improved clamping mechanism?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Mirboo (5 Dec 2006)

Alf":1pff4o0y said:


> I wonder if the small router will be like the Stanley or the Record - I believe the Record version has an improved clamping mechanism?



I've never used either the Record 722 or the Stanley 271 so I'm not speaking from experience, but I like the design of the Record one better, specifically because of the clamping mechanism. BugBear gives a rundown of the design here.


----------



## bugbear (6 Dec 2006)

Mirboo":6b605k6g said:


> I've never used either the Record 722 or the Stanley 271 so I'm not speaking from experience, but I like the design of the Record one better, specifically because of the clamping mechanism. BugBear gives a rundown of the design here.



Great; now the price on eBay will go up 

BugBear


----------



## Rob Lee (6 Dec 2006)

Alf":1pfrpxmc said:


> I wonder if the small router will be like the Stanley or the Record - I believe the Record version has an improved clamping mechanism?
> 
> Cheers, Alf



Well - ours certainly does... but it won't be around 'till next year.... 8) 

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Alf (6 Dec 2006)

... and it's like he'd never been away...

Can we take two teasers at the same time, I ask myself? 8-[ :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## ydb1md (11 Dec 2006)

Alf":25yhfv13 said:


> I was more thinking "Is this a first - LN bringing out an ugly tool?" Mind you, routers are seldom things of beauty, but the knobs on that...
> 
> Cheers, Alf



:lol: 

Leave it to Alf to critique the wood. :wink: 
Personally, I can't imagine low knobs on a router plane, given the grip that I usually use. I'm more a fan of the low knobs being on smoothers and high knobs on jacks, jointers, etc. 

At least w/ the LN having a through-screw, you won't have to do anything special to "roll your own."  

I'll post pics of my LN small router plane after work today. :wink:

*PS*: I was reading the post about crumbly LN chisels when I saw you're still catching flak about being a spokesmodel (I mean doing reviews) for LV. Whenever I'm researching something, I look for Alf's or Derek's reviews. I'd miss them if they stopped doing them.


----------



## Mirboo (11 Dec 2006)

ydb1md":1hdyd32b said:


> Whenever I'm researching something, I look for Alf's or Derek's reviews. I'd miss them if they stopped doing them.



Hear hear......

Except I couldn't find a review by either prior to placing my order for a new Lie-Nielsen small router plane.


----------



## mr (11 Dec 2006)

Presume you have since found their reviews. For those that haven't Alfs is here 
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=7443 
and Dereks http://www.onlinetoolreviews.com/reviews/veritasrouterplane.htm 

Im being stupid but can't work out why Dereks link isnt so to speak. Apologies you will just have to copy and paste. 
Mike 

Mike, you had a space between the htm and the [ of the tag, I don't know why that stoped it working but it did. :-k 
DaveL with his MOD hat on


----------



## Mirboo (12 Dec 2006)

Hi mr,

Thanks for the links. I had read those reviews of the Veritas router plane. 

All I was trying to say was that I couldn't find a review by either Alf or Derek, of the new small Lie-Nielsen router plane.


----------



## mr (12 Dec 2006)

Dave L thanks that explains it  
Ian S, ahhhh Sorry, not sure that either has done an LN review, not seen it myself if they have.  
Mike


----------



## Alf (12 Dec 2006)

Can't speak for Derek, but unless I buy 'em myself you're all outta luck. Well you are anyway, but even if I was doing reviews you would be. :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Mirboo (14 Dec 2006)

The small Lie-Nielsen router plane is now listed on Lie-Nielsen's website.

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=271


----------



## Mirboo (14 Dec 2006)

The new Lie-Nielsen 271 looks a lot like the Phelps mini router plane pictured on Frank Sronce's webpage.

The footprint of the sole looks pretty much like a shrunk down Stanley or Record 71. The picture earlier in this thread of the larger Lie-Nielsen router plane looks a lot like the Stanley and Record 71's so I guess the Lie-Nielsen routers will have a family resemblance.


----------



## Alf (15 Dec 2006)

The optional blades are a Good Thing; like that. But I dunno, it does appear to suffer from a couple of problems, in addition to not looking cute. :wink: Viz; the bullnose position apparently _isn't_, and as someone considerably more observant than I pointed out, the absence of any sole area at all along the centre line could _potentially_ make for problems on narrow edges. Be interesting to see what new owners think when they've had time to give it a bit of a workout. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## bugbear (15 Dec 2006)

Mirboo":2ubhm08c said:


> The new Lie-Nielsen 271 looks a lot like the Phelps mini router plane pictured on Frank Sronce's webpage.



Heh. In a discussion of small router's, I was wondering when *that* name would appear 

He's even got the Preston #22 original of the Record #722

BugBear


----------



## Mirboo (15 Dec 2006)

There is some more information on the Phelp's router here. The Lie-Nielsen one is not exactly the same but there doesn't appear to be a lot of difference.


----------



## bugbear (15 Dec 2006)

Mirboo":295ctxex said:


> There is some more information on the Phelp's router here. The Lie-Nielsen one is not exactly the same but there doesn't appear to be a lot of difference.



I think there's a clever variation:

From Dave Brown's pictures on Woodnet:







Since the blade can be reversed, it appears that LN have made the "handle" an 'S' so there's a comfortable concavity for your thumbs in both directions.

The Phelps doesn't have this.

BugBear


----------



## ydb1md (15 Dec 2006)

bugbear":1rdo518z said:


> I think there's a clever variation:
> 
> From Dave Brown's pictures on Woodnet:
> 
> ...



Good eyes. The 'S' is a nice touch for the thumbs. Don't know if anyone's mentioned this yet but the LN 271 also has a 71 open throat design. I've yet to decide if I like that or not. :wink:


----------



## bugbear (15 Dec 2006)

ydb1md":1st6vx0d said:


> Good eyes. The 'S' is a nice touch for the thumbs. Don't know if anyone's mentioned this yet but the LN 271 also has a 71 open throat design. I've yet to decide if I like that or not. :wink:



Of course, the #271 and #722 are also symmetric in both directions, by dint of not being curved at all!

BugBear


----------



## Mirboo (16 Dec 2006)

Alf":38non19v said:


> The optional blades are a Good Thing; like that. But I dunno, it does appear to suffer from a couple of problems, in addition to not looking cute. :wink: Viz; the bullnose position apparently _isn't_, and as someone considerably more observant than I pointed out, the absence of any sole area at all along the centre line could _potentially_ make for problems on narrow edges. Be interesting to see what new owners think when they've had time to give it a bit of a workout.
> 
> Cheers, Alf



I get a bit confused with the term bullnose as it relates to router planes. :? 

If this is a bullnose plane.










And this is a bullnose plane configured as a chisel plane.










Then wouldn't this be considered a router plane in a chisel plane configuration rather than a bullnose configuration.










On this basis wouldn't you say that the Lie-Nielsen router plane lacks the ability to be configured as a chisel plane because from Dave Brown's picture on WoodNet we can see that when reversed, the blade of the Lie-Nielsen doesn't project past the edge of the router body. 






The Stanley 271 is similar in this respect.






The Record 722 probably (I don't have one to check and I can't find any pictures on the Internet) can be configured as a bullnose (chisel??) plane because the second blade mounting hole is much closer to the edge.






With respect to the Lie-Nielsen and Stanley 271's can someone please explain to me what advantages there are to using the blade in the so called bullnose mode compared to the "normal" configuration.





I can envisage a potential problem with the lack of any sole area along the centre line, when cleaning out a mortice for a hinge on a narrow edged box for example.


----------



## Alf (16 Dec 2006)

Mirboo":3aqq3y5w said:


> [I get a bit confused with the term bullnose as it relates to router planes. :?


Don't look at me - 'tis just how it is. :-k


----------

